# Entering Mexico via Airline...........



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

Will Mexico allow airline passengers to enter the country on a one way ticket or is a round trip required for proof of future exit?
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I believe they will and I know that your airline could confirm that for you.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*No Affirmation From Airline.........*



RVGRINGO said:


> I believe they will and I know that your airline could confirm that for you.


Thanks RV, however the American Airlines agent said that she was not sure and had no way of confirming. She then referred me to the nearest Mexican embassy which of course has a plethora of automated recordings making it impossible to get to a live person.

This would seem to be such a simple thing and making a long distance call to pin down an answer is no problem, but to who or where?

Any and all help appreciated!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In practice, Mexican immigration does not care, and doesn’t require a return ticket, but some airlines will not acknowledge this and these airlines will not let you go with a one-way ticket. If the airline agent you asked could not tell you, then it might be up to the agent at the gate at the time of boarding to let you go or forbid you.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*one way ticket*



maesonna said:


> In practice, Mexican immigration does not care, and doesn’t require a return ticket, but some airlines will not acknowledge this and these airlines will not let you go with a one-way ticket. If the airline agent you asked could not tell you, then it might be up to the agent at the gate at the time of boarding to let you go or forbid you.


there can be a problem in Mexico with a one way ticket if you would need to extend your fmt visa. Some immigrations offices will ask for your return ticket prior to authorizing extended time in Mexico. This has happened in cancun and play del carmen.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The maximum time on an FMT is 180 days and it cannot be extended beyond that time. So, be sure to ask for 180 days when you arrive. If you plan to apply for an FM3, you must do that before 150 days have passed on your FM3.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fmt*



RVGRINGO said:


> The maximum time on an FMT is 180 days and it cannot be extended beyond that time. So, be sure to ask for 180 days when you arrive. If you plan to apply for an FM3, you must do that before 150 days have passed on your FM3.



I actually was are referring to the immigration agent that wont give the 180 days and that has happened at the airport in Cancun. If you should need more than they gave you then when getting an extension, that is when immigration may ask for your return information.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

I've come to mexico twice with a one way ticket and they always give me 180days without even asking. but i've never flown into a touristy area usually guadalajara or mexico city.


----------



## slsadventurer (Oct 12, 2008)

entered last year on a one way ticket no problems. did it 12 years ago too. I flew Continetal last year, Air Canada the first time around.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We've had visitors fly into both Leon/Guanajuato & SLP on one way tickets from Continental & American without issue. Haven't heard anyone have a problem recently with the 180 days but you should always confirm


----------

